# My New Waxing Moon Humidor



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ed just finished my new humi so I should be receiving it real soon. Here are the pics Ed sent me. Can't wait to see it in the flesh (you know what I mean).


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful piece of work. 

Enjoy filling it up! Then enjoy emptying it. Repeat.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice humi. I havent seen one from Ed that wasnt beautiful.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks amazing. What's the lead time on a nice piece like that?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think Ed is pretty backed up so my guess is several weeks for a special order. I could be wrong of course. I have one of his and 
will say the difference between his and a store bought one is amazing. Very happy with mine.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful humidor. Ed is a master making these humidors. Mine works great and I am sure you will be extremely pleased.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice! Who is Ed?


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

horton21 said:


> Looks amazing. What's the lead time on a nice piece like that?


This one took a bit of time but then I was not in any rush. Took about 10 weeks from concept to finish, but I don't think you can compare one project to another. Your best bet for a solid estimate would be to get in contact with him and ask.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

teamgotoil said:


> Very nice! Who is Ed?


Sacre bleu!!! Who is Ed?!!?!!? Jk. Ed Sallee. Check out his site Waxing Moon Humidors


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info and the links! I took a quick peak and they look awesome. I will go back and look a lot closer in a day or two!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow Ari, that is a beautiful humidor! Great wood selections. I'm sure you are going to love that one when you get it!


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

synergy012 said:


> This one took a bit of time but then I was not in any rush. Took about 10 weeks from concept to finish, but I don't think you can compare one project to another. Your best bet for a solid estimate would be to get in contact with him and ask.


Thanks for the info. Yes, good things are worth the wait. Just filled up my custom wineador cedar shelves and that also was a wait, but worth it.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks awesome... but what else do you expect from Waxing Moon?


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful! Absolutely amazing


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a work of art but,,, you should have gone bigger!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Holy jeez. That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

Gorgeous humidor.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got her. Seasoning her up and will take more pics, when she's full.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

beautiful humidor, every time one of this treads pops up I feel like ordering one


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

synergy012 said:


> Just got her. Seasoning her up and will take more pics, when she's full.


Hi congrats on your [email protected]!!!! I am also a customer of Ed but have not received my humidor yet after a long long time. May I ask how long did yours take? I know Ed was going thru a bad patch a few years back and he told me he hurt his finger again recently. Just wondering how long you waited. Thanks.


----------

